# What advice would you give to the person who is writing a memoir?



## Sakuse (May 20, 2020)

What advice would you give to the person who is writing a memoir? I found an interesting assignment on the Internet to improve my son's writing skills and I want to try to do this task with him. I would like that he and I to initially start writing in accordance with generally accepted rules for such assignments. Any tips?


----------



## Sakuse (May 20, 2020)

This is a very informative article with good and helpful tips for completing my assignment. Thanks for sharing this with me. I found many other articles on the site that can help me in my studies!


----------



## CarlMCruz (Aug 7, 2020)

Waldorf education, also known as Steiner education, is based on the educational philosophy of Rudolf Steiner, the founder of Anthroposophy. I have a PapersOwl article about it which I ordered from an online website. This information I added in this article because I found it from the internet. I also want to learn about this education and suggest you to add more about it in your essay.


----------

